# Broken tombstone



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I got this idea from Blackstone Cemetery. His was more detailed than mine but I think mine still turned out nice.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love it! Actually a great idea for what to do with some of my tombstones that may be past "repairing"....just break them up and wha-la....a perfectly good prop. Thanks for the idea and I think it looks fabulous!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it turned out pretty good, too. It really looks like a very old, broken stone.

Frankly, if you decide to go with no epitaph, that would be fine. I've seen real tombstones that were either so old that the lettering had worn away, or that were just markers without an epitaph. It's all good


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Turned out awesome I would say!! Great idea to include the bottom of the fallen tombstone. I like the fake ferns but I'd cut off the tips and hot glue small bunches of them down - that way the plant won't hide or overpower the tombstone.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Turned out awesome I would say!! Great idea to include the bottom of the fallen tombstone. I like the fake ferns but I'd cut off the tips and hot glue small bunches of them down - that way the plant won't hide or overpower the tombstone.


Yeah my wife said the same thing. Just need to stop moving on to other props and finish the detailing on all the ones I've already started. Thanks


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I love the idea of these. I am going to one soon. Great job.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fantastic stone. I liked the look of it without the fern.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That stone looks great. I like the plant growing out of the centre but agree it could be a little smaller.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it!! It looks so authentic!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Really cool. I didn't even think about making a stone that toppled over!


----------

